# LR/Transporter: Import Metadata using LR/Transporter nor treating all selected Files



## b_gossweiler (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Tim

I've just installed the new version (4.26) of LR/Transporter and thought I test a strange behaviour agein with this version, about which I had written you a PM a while ago. The problem is still present in V4.26, so I write about it again here:

I have a list of 6 file names with a path as second column in the file.  The file was produced using "Export Metadata using LR/Transporter" on folder www.cuxfoto.de.

 Each  of these file names is present twice in the catalog, once under folder  "Originale", once under folder www.cuxfoto.de.  I want to transfer the path indication from the second column of the  input file into the Job metadata fields of all images in folder  "Originale".

I notice the following:

Select folder "Originale", select all images (Ctrl-A)
-> 12 photos selected
Import Metadata using LR/Transporter as follows:

Choose "Selected":

Only 1 Job field is transfered
Same procedure, but "All" chosen instead of "Selected"
-> Total of 12 images in the catalog get a Job field populated,  including 6 which are part of "Originale" and were selected in the first  run

This is not what I would expect. I've looked at the trace file but  cannot see anything helpful to me (the match seems to be recognized).

 I've uploaded a ZIP file containing a catalog and an input file showing the problem to here:
https://www.yousendit.com/download/M3BsM25La0RubVhyZHNUQw

Thanks for having a look at it.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2012)

Tim doesn't drop in here very often Beat, so it might be worth an email.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the hint, Victoria, I emailed him.

Beat


----------

